# 1990 Nissan Skyline GTR - Engine Trouble



## Nissan Johnny (Nov 16, 2005)

I own a 1990 Nissan Skyline GTR, the engine (RB26DETT) has lost compression in 3 cylinders. I presently have these mods done to the car, HKS Twin Intakes, HKS Exhaust, HKS Boost Controler and Fuel Management, Upgraded Garrett Turbos with 26lbs of boost. I wanted to know if I should do an engine swap or a complete engine re-build. This car has been very expensive keeping on the road and parts have not been easy to come by. Let me know if any of you can help.

Thanks
Nissan Johnny


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

it better have forged internals if its running 26psi!!!


----------



## FBI-R33GTR (Sep 29, 2005)

Joel said:


> it better have forged internals if its running 26psi!!!



26psi...........what tha? Your lucky you only did 3 pistons..... As joel said you need forged internal's & at least a 1.60mm head gasket for that. We could healp you out with a good low km one if you need or we can supply a fully rebuilt one for $14,000 that will handle 26psi


----------



## Nissan Johnny (Nov 16, 2005)

*More Info Please*

Thanks for the reply, as you can probably image this car has been baptism by fire since I got it in June from Japan. I have always wanted one, but should of done more research before going ahead a buying one. I have almost spent more money on parts than I spent on the whole car. But I still would not trade it for anything else. The car is extremely fast and ran excellent for about a week, until the boost killed the engine. It was dyno'd at just over 500hp. Brought the car to the quarter mile track just outside of Toronto, where the car was laughed at first by all the Mustang, Corvette and Viper crowds, but left with those crowds in amazement, as there asses were kicked by a 15 year old car from Japan. That day at the track 3rd gear gave way near the end of the day, I am running a swapped transmission, but need to get that taken care of also. We are now getting into winter, so I have about 5 months to get everything right. The problem is that in Canada there is no good supply or network of parts for the car, and everyone you call here thinks they know how to fix it or get the parts. Can you please give me more detail on what options I have, new versus used engines and what is included in the price. Can you also please give me my transmission options as I believe that this one will not hold out in the long run. If you have any questions please let me know.

Thanks
Nissan Johnny


----------



## The$nail (Jul 29, 2005)

Nissan Johnny said:


> Thanks for the reply, as you can probably image this car has been baptism by fire since I got it in June from Japan. I have always wanted one, but should of done more research before going ahead a buying one. I have almost spent more money on parts than I spent on the whole car. But I still would not trade it for anything else. The car is extremely fast and ran excellent for about a week, until the boost killed the engine. It was dyno'd at just over 500hp. Brought the car to the quarter mile track just outside of Toronto, where the car was laughed at first by all the Mustang, Corvette and Viper crowds, but left with those crowds in amazement, as there asses were kicked by a 15 year old car from Japan. That day at the track 3rd gear gave way near the end of the day, I am running a swapped transmission, but need to get that taken care of also. We are now getting into winter, so I have about 5 months to get everything right. The problem is that in Canada there is no good supply or network of parts for the car, and everyone you call here thinks they know how to fix it or get the parts. Can you please give me more detail on what options I have, new versus used engines and what is included in the price. Can you also please give me my transmission options as I believe that this one will not hold out in the long run. If you have any questions please let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> Nissan Johnny



I sold my perfect gtr transmission for 1$ on ebay, nobody wanted it. Other then one guy. I would keep your eyes open on ebay for the tranny. you should be able to get it for 200$ or less, since no one whats them. Also here is where I went for my rb26 parts, http://www.greenline.jp/catalogue/bccatlist.php?make=Nissan&carcode=R32C&intake=FI


----------

